# Is this compliant? LOL



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

So their panel is on... their ceiling?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

NC EET said:


> So their panel is on... their ceiling?


Yep.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow. Just when you thought you've seen it all.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Ah, how do I ask this????

Ok, does the panel door swing north/south or east/west?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Is the ceiling over 6'6"? Ha


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

bahahahaha:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

So *both *ON and OFF are up? :whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That's the type of thing I would never have believed without the photo.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Big John said:


> That's the type of thing I would never have believed without the photo.


X2:laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Big John said:


> That's the type of thing I would never have believed without the photo.


Trust me it is real. My eyes popped out when she pointed to the ceiling. Apparently a builder did the work not an ec


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Unreal! is this a trick? a photoshop? one of Doc's shots?....~CS~


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

That takes the cake. Best ever. :laughing:

That reminds me of a scenario BBQ encountered at a supermarket years ago. They had remodeled the store and took a wall out that contained a panel. They just swung the whole panel above the drop ceiling, out of sight, out of mind. :laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Unreal! is this a trick? a photoshop? one of Doc's shots?....~CS~


I don't know how else to say it-- it is real. My worker took the pic


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Fortunately we were able to come from the exterior panel and wire up the split system heat pump on the other side of the house. About 100' of piping around 6 corners of the house. We set a small sub panel for future use at the far end.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MTW said:


> That takes the cake. Best ever. :laughing:
> 
> That reminds me of a scenario BBQ encountered at a supermarket years ago. They had remodeled the store and took a wall out that contained a panel. They just swung the whole panel above the drop ceiling, out of sight, out of mind. :laughing:


Chit! I forgot about that...:jester:











:laughing:


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

It actually contains feeders, a bus bar and breakers, right?

You're sure its not just a big junction box and the new panel was relocated?


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow. Arc shower anyone?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Barjack said:


> It actually contains feeders, a bus bar and breakers, right?
> 
> You're sure its not just a big junction box and the new panel was relocated?



I should have had him open it and take the pic. It has a feeder and breakers..:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Please tell me there's a code article , or listing violation for this....~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Please tell me there's a code article , or listing violation for this....~CS~


Well breakers cannot be more than 6'7" art. 240.24

I would also thing 110.26 comes into play however that does not say I must be standing up-- we assume so.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I thought I had seen it all around here

that's a new one to me


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

drspec said:


> I thought I had seen it all around here
> 
> that's a new one to me


For me too... I laughed all the way home.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

MTW said:


> That takes the cake. Best ever. :laughing:
> 
> That reminds me of a scenario BBQ encountered at a supermarket years ago. They had remodeled the store and took a wall out that contained a panel. They just swung the whole panel above the drop ceiling, out of sight, out of mind. :laughing:


Link dat. :laughing:

Does this panel constitute being sideways for Canada? :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## T Healy (Aug 27, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I went to look at a potential job the other day and as I walked into the kitchen I stood there and asked the home owner where the panel was. She pointed to it. It's a bit hard to see.... Apparently there was a wall there and someone removed it and put in a peninsula. House on slab...


That is impressive


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

the latch must still work pretty well, of course it doesnt get much use:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

PM me the address, I'm going for a road trip,


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't see a problem with the height as there is a built in working platform under it.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Deep Cover said:


> I don't see a problem with the height as there is a built in working platform under it.


Yeah-- so mount a panel over a kitchen counter and ask the inspector if the cabinet is a working platform. LOL....

I sent the pic out to our local contractors that are members of our organization and one wrote back--- "I know that job and I know who did it". He said the guy is a friend of his and he gives him grief about it all the time.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

At first I thought it was just another signature shockdoc sideways picture. But I looked again in utter amazement.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> ..."I know that job and I know who did it". He said the guy is a friend of his and he gives him grief about it all the time.


 As long as someone gets his balls busted about that until the day he dies, then I'm happy.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Was it an Electrical contractor??? I think I know the answer, but had to ask.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Deep Cover said:


> Was it an Electrical contractor??? I think I know the answer, but had to ask.


Nope



Dennis Alwon said:


> Apparently a builder did the work not an ec


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Trust me it is real. My eyes popped out when she pointed to the ceiling. Apparently a builder did the work not an ec


 
If just about anyone else on here would have posted that I wouldn't have believed it.:laughing:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Saw it once in DC not actually done illegally though.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

To clarify it was an old fuse panel not illegal when installed.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Sparky J said:


> To clarify it was an old fuse panel not illegal when installed.


Did it have a cabinet underneath. Pic doesn't show the peninsula.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

I just noticed that the 6'-7" rule didn't become Code until 2005. Interesting.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That's how the panels in the old part of the nazi county jail are installed.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I sent the pic out to our local contractors that are members of our organization and one wrote back--- "I know that job and I know who did it". He said the guy is a friend of his and he gives him grief about it all the time.


I've been talked into a few situations i'm not proud of, but i'd really would have liked to be a fly on the wall of _that _one...

~CS~


----------



## Tigerloose (Dec 5, 2010)

Big John said:


> That's the type of thing I would never have believed without the photo.


Dennis is good with Photshop.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Tigerloose said:


> Dennis is good with Photshop.


Dennis is okay with photoshop but this is not a PS job. I should have had them take a pic with the panel cover open. If we go out there again I will remember to do that.


----------



## Tigerloose (Dec 5, 2010)

You're better than okay Dennis.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This I photoshopped


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Let's all chip in some money to make it worth the trip for you. Go back and takes lots of photos and videos.

We need a 'museum' section in the forums, only the best of the best make it in, this would be in it.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Actually, I ran into a similar situation last summer, except there were two panels, on the ceiling, in the basement. They had them right above the washer and dryer, I kid you not. Sadly no pictures (I know)


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

We had one that was 16-ft above the floor. Required it this winter. I'll try to find the pictures.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Did it have a cabinet underneath. Pic doesn't show the peninsula.


Sorry for the lateness of this reply but no peninsula unfinished basement in DC. DC is always behind the current code though I think they are currently in 96 or so. There is a reason it's the "armpit of the nation" :laughing:


----------



## rltomkinson (Aug 6, 2011)

Sparky J said:


> DC is always behind the current code though I think they are currently in 96 or so." :laughing:


According to their web site, they are still basing their exams on the 2005 NEC. They had just switched from the 1996 NEC to the 2005 NEC when I took my Master's exam in 2009. They don't seem to be in a hurry to move to a newer edition.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Yeah-- so mount a panel over a kitchen counter and ask the inspector if the cabinet is a working platform. LOL....
> 
> I sent the pic out to our local contractors that are members of our organization and one wrote back--- "I know that job and I know who did it". He said the guy is a friend of his and he gives him grief about it all the time.


Good!


:laughing:



.


----------



## mr4160volts (Nov 26, 2011)

*Nec 90.8*



Dennis Alwon said:


> I went to look at a potential job the other day and as I walked into the kitchen I stood there and asked the home owner where the panel was. She pointed to it. It's a bit hard to see.... Apparently there was a wall there and someone removed it and put in a peninsula. House on slab...


The installation requires the use of a ladder to access the panel and doesn't meet the Code requirement of 90.8 or the definition of accessibility in Art. 100, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Just wow. reminds me of some older Euro flats where the consumer unit is mounted up high but this takes the cake.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mr4160volts said:


> The installation requires the use of a ladder to access the panel and doesn't meet the Code requirement of 90.8 or the definition of accessibility in Art. 100, in my humble opinion.


IMO, you are humbly correct....:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

This really is the gold standard by which _all __'hack'_ should be measured from Denny.....

~CS~


----------



## BELCO (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## Glen Battjes (Jun 26, 2013)

*On the ceiling!!*

Knob and tube systems generally had the fuse blocks mounted on the ceiling in the basement. I've seen up to twelve circuits (24 fuses, neutral was also fused) mounted on 1X12 boards, wires fed from the back with loom coming through the boards, feeders and branch circuits. I've taken a lot of them down, put Jct. boxes in their place, and extended the circuits to a new fuse box or breaker panel. I'd assume the job shown in the picture was done by a handyman. Every builder will tell you that electricians charge way too much, make too big a mess, and every job has to have a new service. Why a handyman can fix that up for few hundred dollars, and it work just fine. 
Just remember, all those light fixtures that need 90degree wiring, can be installed by a handyman, same with ceiling fans, don't need those expensive fan boxes for a fan.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It's like one of those optical illusion pictures that doesn't register in one's brain.....~CS~


----------

